# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned ground vehicles >  T1, unmanned ground vehicle, Red Shirt Robotics, Apex, North Carolina, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Red Shirt Robotics

----------


## Airicist

Red Shirt T1 Testing

Published on Apr 12, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Red Shirt Robotics T1 Pre-Production Combat Robot

Published on Nov 19, 2015




> This video is a test showing some of the mechanical capabilities of the new Red Shirt Robotics T1. The T1 is a force multiplier, it's meant to provide light armored support for an infantry force where a tank or other mechanized, manned vehicals may be inappropriate or vulnerable. Likewise the robot is also fantastic for tasks where operator safety is paramount, as it removes the operator from the field of operations and safely performs tasks too dangerous to send a man. Currently we have it operating via 2.4 gH radio, but this is only a temporary control system. The robot will ship with an encrypted NSA Suite B radio and will conform to best practices for wireless security. The robot is teleoperated via a low-latency/high-resolution camera system, which is expandable to night/thermal vision if necessary. The T1 also mounts a suite of onboard user configurable and controlled weaponry including a flamethrower/OC sprayer and a 37mm launcher. Additional weapons, utility components and tools can be added if the mission requirements dictate. The T1 is proudly made in North Carolina, USA, Earth. Yours truly behind the camera in the khaki pants, my brother Dave in the combat boots and the mastermind behind the operation, my father Billy in the red jacket.

----------

